# How can i update FreeBSD 11.0-STABLE #0 r310359



## Oleg P. (Dec 4, 2017)

Hello!
Dear members inform me please
How can I update FreeBSD 11.0-STABLE #0 r310359 ?
When I ran `freebsd-update fetch`
I've got messages:

```
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update6.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Dec 4, 2017)

To update *--STABLE or *--CURRENT, you need to update sources and rebuild world and kernel,
check this simple tutorial — http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/buildworld.html
To update sources, use svnlite, it is preinstalled:
`# svnlite checkout  https://svn.FreeBSD.org/base/stable/11 /usr/src`

After "svnlite checkout"  will be executed, it is possible to update sources just with
`# svnlite update /usr/src`


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2017)

Handbook: 23.5. Updating FreeBSD from Source


----------



## Oleg P. (Dec 7, 2017)

Hello! Thank you very much!
I've updated FreeBSD 11.0-STABLE.
But I need upgrade from FreeBSD 11.0 - STABLE to FreeBSD 11.1 -STABLE.
How can I upgrade FreeBSD to 11.1 - STABLE?
`#snvlite upgrade` doesn't upgrade from FreeBSD 11.0-STABLE to 11.1-STABLE.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2017)

You are on -STABLE. The -STABLE branch is a moving release. So it'll eventually become 11.2-PRERELEASE and after 11.2-RELEASE it will become 11.2-STABLE.


----------



## Oleg P. (Dec 14, 2017)

Oh! I've downloaded and then installed FreeBSD 11.1-STABLE.
But, i would like to know how upgrade FreeBSD-STABLE from previous to the next releases?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2017)

There are no releases with -STABLE. It's a rolling version. Just update the source and buildworld.

Handbook: 23.4. Tracking a Development Branch


----------



## k.jacker (Dec 14, 2017)

It seems to me, that the FreeBSD version you are looking for is releng/11.1.

Not sure if it's intended to do so, but I switched from 11-STABLE to 11.1-RELEASE and then build world and kernel from /releng/11.1 source.

`# svnlite switch https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/11.1 /usr/src/`

...than build world and kernel.

When you are done building from source, you should be able to use use `freebsd-update` to update to future releases.


----------



## scottro (Dec 14, 2017)

Just in case it's not clear, here's an old article by Fred Cash (during the 4.x, 5.x, and 6.x days) explaining RELEASE and STABLE.  Many people confuse STABLE and release.

http://srobb.net/release.html


----------

